# Lowveld Lodge



## Dori (May 31, 2016)

Have any owners at Lowveld Lodge received an e-mail within the past few days? I can't make heads or tails of it.  

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 24, 2016)

I haven't heard from them in years.  Topped paying MF with all the changes, and no communication at all.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2016)

*Same Here.*




loosefeet said:


> I haven't heard from them in years.  Topped paying MF with all the changes, and no communication at all.


I think we received a copy of an annual report a year or so back, but that's about it. 

We abandoned our Lowveld Lodge 2BR unit after the resort quit being a timeshare.  Possibly notices were published in the country in ways that satisfied due process requirements before the powers that be terminated our interest & took over what we formerly owned, on which we were no longer paying levies anyway.  (We did not send any notification that we would no longer pay.  We just quit paying & they stopped sending bills & notices.)

_Mox nix.  _

We're done. 

In retrospect, I have to say it worked out about the way we expected, or maybe a bit better.  We figured if we got 3 good RCI exchange reservations from it, we would break even.  Anything more than that was gravy.  

We got Vistana Orlando, Hilton Grand Vacation Club At Sea World, & Taranova Imperialakes (Mulberry FL), plus a bunch of _Points For Deposit_ that we mainly used for _Instant Exchange_ bargain reservations.  

No complaints.  It was good while it lasted.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2016)

We haven't paid any MF's since Bullfrog did all the switcheroos. I have no idea what this communication was all about. I'll just ignore it and hope they forget all about me.

Dori


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 27, 2016)

I think Bullfrog was also behind Durban Sands changes to rentals or owned condos, whatever.  I didn't care as it was easy to get rid of my unit--but I worked through a broker at no cost and I'm sure he got it back into BF's clutches.  (This was several years ago.)


----------



## bdemerchant (Jul 21, 2016)

I also recently got an annual report but they have stopped contacting me about MFs.. They did make an offer to purchase my unit and even offered a good price but they wanted a copy of our marriage and drivers license and it made us a bit nervous so we just let it slide. I guess we hope they forget about us too..
As others have said- it was great while it lasted- which was a good long while.


----------

